# are slingshots leagl in the uk



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

so i have a barnett black widow with arm brace,its brand new and wondered are slingshots legal in the uk?more specific im in west yorkshire

any help is apreciated


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I take my slingshot on the riverbanks and public footpath country walks when I walk the dog and never have any trouble, as long as your shooting at targets and not game or it would probably be seen as poaching.I cant see you getting into trouble with it,I did look up the law on slingshots a while back and they are very old and have not been updated.The way I read it it seems you could walk through public areas a town or city center with it and not be arrested for it,but I certainly would not like to try it as I feel you would be questioned by a police officer about what your intentions are and why you are carrying it in a public place,you may even have it confiscated.As im not a law graduate dont quote me on this the safest scenario is to use it on your own property or ask someone with plenty of land if you may use it to shoot on.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You might want to PM Fish (a member here) he's a maker in the UK and could probably give you a idea as to the laws,


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

great idea thanks!


harpersgrace said:


> You might want to PM Fish (a member here) he's a maker in the UK and could probably give you a idea as to the laws,


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Your ok, they are legal over here.
Martin


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's some uncertainty about whether maximum airgun/ crossbow energies apply to slingshots. Best look into that before you show it to a copper.


----------

